# Bad news for photographers who fly.



## table1349

At least to certain destinations.  

U.S. Bans Cameras and Electronics in Cabins of Planes from 8 Countries


----------



## jcdeboever

This is out of control. I guess you will need a super high end type luggage bag to check your gear in with? I'd want to lock it, who's to say someone don't grab something


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> This is out of control. I guess you will need a super high end type luggage bag to check your gear in with? I'd want to lock it, who's to say someone don't grab something


The only way to send camera gear now is either as carry-on, or freight.  NO WAY I would allow my bags to go through luggage security.


----------



## Derrel

Equally as dangerous as volumes of liquids over four ounces!


----------



## DarkShadow

Whats next ban battery operated  watches.pretty soon you can only board naked.


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Equally as dangerous as volumes of liquids over four ounces!



Does that apply to D Cell sex toys and 16 Oz. tubes of KY?


----------



## waday

I just flew over the past few weeks. My camera in my carry-on backpack was "inspected" several times. At least they didn't take it out and handle it or my lenses. They just peeked in the bag.


----------



## KmH

Note that according to the article it only applies to flights to the USA from _10 airports in 8 foreign countries_.


----------



## Derrel

Keeping Amuuurica Safe...


----------



## waday

KmH said:


> Note that according to the article it only applies to flights to the USA from _10 airports in 8 foreign countries_.


Good note. 

Discrimination, like a lot of the things the USA has been doing recently...


----------



## smoke665

DarkShadow said:


> Whats next ban battery operated  watches.pretty soon you can only board naked.



Oh I hope not. At my age that wouldn't be a pretty sight.


----------



## jcdeboever

I'd have been bummed if dtw to Tampa would have been on that list, going next month


----------



## BananaRepublic

Next they'll be banning shoes,


----------



## dasmith232

Not to be totally preoccupied with photography, the "ban list" also includes tablets, laptops, DVD players, games... So, I'm checking my laptop too. Uh, yeah, I trust the safety in that! Hopefully, they'll still allow a paperback book to avert the distractions from all the naked passengers.


----------



## DarkShadow

sneakers with led lights must be band, we don't want to get bombed with Christmas lights, you might get a booboo.


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equally as dangerous as volumes of liquids over four ounces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that apply to D Cell sex toys and 16 Oz. tubes of KY?
Click to expand...

YES, not the sex toys, just the KY.  4 oz's only.


----------



## OGsPhotography

They swabbed my gear bag and then I almost lost a 32GB card through security last week, got it back 10 minutes later. I really didnt want them to pull part my camera bag omg that would be a pain in the u know.

Flying again tomorrow I hope it goes smooth.


----------



## Krell0

jcdeboever said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equally as dangerous as volumes of liquids over four ounces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that apply to D Cell sex toys and 16 Oz. tubes of KY?
Click to expand...

If so why even fly anywhere? 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

jcdeboever said:


> Does that apply to D Cell sex toys and 16 Oz. tubes of KY?


Do they make Lysol wipes for the mind?


----------



## ClickAddict

It's all a ploy to get tourists to spend more in the USA  lol.  Forces people coming in to leave their stuff at home and buy pricey camera's, tablets, laptops in the USA .  That's why they can flout out without a problem afterwards.  ( cause the money is spent.    )


----------



## Gary A.

When I was shooting for a living ... hell, even now ... I never check my cameras and bag.  I always carried them with me.  The Treasury Department people always took camera bags apart when shooting the president. They looked through every lens and every camera ... no big deal as long as you're there to supervise and assist.

I remember returning to the USA with my g/f from Paris.  We were having a final meal at the airport when I realized the plane was taking off without us.  I grabbed our nearly full bottle of wine and we ran through check-in and bordered with the bottle.  At every checkpoint we were sharing the wine with the airport/airline personnel. Once onboard we passed the bottle amongst the passengers and flight attendants. The good ol' days.


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> When I was shooting for a living ... hell, even now ... I never check my cameras and bag.  I always carried them with me.  The Treasury Department people always took camera bags apart when shooting the president. They looked through every lens and every camera ... no big deal as long as you're there to supervise and assist.
> 
> I remember returning to the USA with my g/f from Paris.  We were having a final meal at the airport when I realized the plane was taking off without us.  I grabbed our nearly full bottle of wine and we ran through check-in and bordered with the bottle.  At every checkpoint we were sharing the wine with the airport/airline personnel. Once onboard we passed the bottle amongst the passengers and flight attendants. The good ol' days.



Must of been prop planes and the seats had ash trays in them. It was glamorous flying back in them days, no doubt.


----------



## nerwin

So if this only applies to certain countries flying INTO the US, what if you fly into that said country and then needed to fly back home? You can't bring your camera back? Even if you're a US citizen? 

I'm confused. 

From what I understand, this ban may only be temporary. 

I'm scared to death to fly within my own country as it is, there are so many horror stories about TSA vs photographers. Its almost not even worth bringing my camera gear if I'm going to fly somewhere. Just seems like a PITA to me.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I think it is temporary and was issued because of some intelligence but not apparently a specific threat. People will have to travel like it's 1999.


----------



## SquarePeg

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is out of control. I guess you will need a super high end type luggage bag to check your gear in with? I'd want to lock it, who's to say someone don't grab something
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to send camera gear now is either as carry-on, or freight.  NO WAY I would allow my bags to go through luggage security.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  I knew a baggage handler that told me some stories about all of the stuff his coworkers would steal out of checked luggage.  I never check anything except clothes and shoes.



waday said:


> I just flew over the past few weeks. My camera in my carry-on backpack was "inspected" several times. At least they didn't take it out and handle it or my lenses. They just peeked in the bag.



The TSA do tend to pull my camera bag out for special inspection - I just expect it at this point and plan extra time.  We'll see how it goes next time when I have my newly acquired TSA pre check status.  

The most thorough bag inspection I've experienced so far wasn't at the airport, it was at Gillette Stadium and it wasn't even a Pats game - it was the high school super bowl event.  The security guard removed the lens caps front and back of both extra lenses I had in my bag and took everything out and checked the inside padding for pockets.  2nd place goes to Universal Orlando where the guard at the security checkpoint opened the tiny little SD card slot on my camera strap.  WTF was he expecting to find in there?


----------



## nerwin

SquarePeg said:


> WTF was he expecting to find in there?



Something that you'd use to take over the theme park with.


----------



## smoke665

SquarePeg said:


> pened the tiny little SD card slot on my camera strap. WTF was he expecting to find in there?



A micro thermal nuclear device?????


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> The most thorough bag inspection I've experienced so far wasn't at the airport, it was at Gillette Stadium and it wasn't even a Pats game - it was the high school super bowl event. The security guard removed the lens caps front and back of both extra lenses I had in my bag and took everything out and checked the inside padding for pockets. 2nd place goes to Universal Orlando where the guard at the security checkpoint opened the tiny little SD card slot on my camera strap. WTF was he expecting to find in there?


Both more thorough than when I was within 25-feet of Hillary Clinton. The guy just goes, "turn it on... ok".


----------



## table1349

The wife and I fly quite often, I always have a camera and I have never had a problem with TSA.   Personally I think there are about 6 stories out there that keep getting rewritten and re-posted.


----------



## Braineack

jcdeboever said:


> This is out of control.



you were never flying to those countries on those airlines anyway...


----------



## jcdeboever

Braineack said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you were never flying to those countries on those airlines anyway...
Click to expand...

Really? I didn't know you were synced with my calendar. Besides, someone over here is going to think it's a good idea and implement it here.


----------



## Braineack

jcdeboever said:


> Really? I didn't know you were synced with my calendar. Besides, someone over here is going to think it's a good idea and implement it here.



but was i wrong?

correct, people love removing freedoms in the name of freedom.


----------



## JoeW

Okay, a little bit of detail here....

1.  I agree with the post about how I NEVER check my camera gear.  It is always carry-on for me.  Lesson learned the hard way when I was flying from Bradley Field in Ct. to DCA on a straight flight, my assistant checked 2 bags of camera gear at the curb while I was parking the car and both bags never made it and were eventually found a month later with all the camera gear gone from them.  I NEVER check my camera gear.

2.  This is only for flights originating from those specific countries.  You can still fly on even international flights with your camera gear.  In fact, FAA rules PROHIBIT you from putting lithium-ion batteries in your checked  bags so you need to carry those on anyway.

3.  I suspect given the specificity of this and that the Brits followed the same restrictions, that this is in response to some very specific intelligence.  There is an extremist group (I believe in Syria but I may have the country wrong) that has been focusing on trying to get bombs on to airplanes.  I suspect that intel found that they were focusing on putting explosives in to laptops and hiding triggers within the circuitry.  Let me explain:  the fluids ban came about when the IC found out that al-Qaeda was looking at adding liquid to some explosives, putting it in bottles, then on a long flight, the bomber would go in to the rest room with the shampoo/mouthwash bottles and some pantyhose, strain out the explosive, shape the charge, add the detonator, then return to the seat (strategically chosen to be over a key structural element like control wires or auxiliary fuel tank) and detonate.  But to make this work you required a lot of liquid.  Thus, the restrictions on the size of liquid containers with TSA.

4.  You can still fly to those countries with your gear.  But then you're going to have a problem flying back to the US from that country without checking your gear.  The solution is to fly from that country to someplace like Paris or Madrid.  Get off, get on a different flight, and then you can carry-on your gear.


----------



## thereyougo!

OGsPhotography said:


> They swabbed my gear bag and then I almost lost a 32GB card through security last week, got it back 10 minutes later. I really didnt want them to pull part my camera bag omg that would be a pain in the u know.
> 
> Flying again tomorrow I hope it goes smooth.



I had a $3k Tag Heuer watch stolen at Qatar airport transfer security last week.  Airport security and police were uninterested.  

The stupid thing is that this ban is easily bypassed.  

Terrorist A buys a ticket from Lebanon to NYC direct, has to check his laptop loaded with explosives.  Terrorist B Buys one flight from Lebanon to Germany (not UK as UK has a similar ban) and then a flight from Germany to NYC.  He can take the laptop on both flights.

It's yet more security theatre.


----------



## BananaRepublic

thereyougo! said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> They swabbed my gear bag and then I almost lost a 32GB card through security last week, got it back 10 minutes later. I really didnt want them to pull part my camera bag omg that would be a pain in the u know.
> 
> Flying again tomorrow I hope it goes smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $3k Tag Heuer watch stolen at Qatar airport transfer security last week.  Airport security and police were uninterested.
> 
> The stupid thing is that this ban is easily bypassed.
> 
> Terrorist A buys a ticket from Lebanon to NYC direct, has to check his laptop loaded with explosives.  Terrorist B Buys one flight from Lebanon to Germany (not UK as UK has a similar ban) and then a flight from Germany to NYC.  He can take the laptop on both flights.
> 
> It's yet more security theatre.[/QUOTE
> 
> It is well established that airport security checks are just optics largely
Click to expand...


----------



## unpopular

wake up sheeple! This is a clear attempt by railroad enthusiasts to get us to ride trains.

what do you think goes on at those model railroad clubs? why do you think they're always so hushed and awkward when you attend one of their "public" demonstrations?


----------



## unpopular

need I say more?

President Obama And The First Lady Model Railroad Figure HO Scale #28144 by Preiser (28144)


----------



## Frankinfuji

I'm not sure the ban will spread to other airports,  as it's nothing to do with security and everything to do with protectionism.

US airlines have been struggling to compete with Emirates, Qatar, Ethihad and Turkish Airlines (allegedly because those airlines are part funded by their governments), so now they've managed to inconvenience their passengers by including all their Hub airports in the ban.  Business travellers will probably now switch to other airlines rather than surrender their laptops. 

Even the initial announcements said it was NOT in response to any specific threat.  And it's clearly not a real security measure,  as a terrorists could easily get around the ban by going via a European airport. 

As photographers,  we've just been impacted by the politics of business.


----------



## AngryRed

Braineack said:


> people love removing freedoms in the name of freedom.



Sounds a lot like people love removing freedoms in the name of security as well...


----------

